# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ادبیات را چگونه بخوانم ؟؟؟ترتیب؟؟؟

## Taha19

بچه ها لطفا کمک کنین ادبیات من گاج محوری دارم حالا موندم از کجا شروع کنم ؟؟؟
کتاب ب کتاب بخونم ؟؟؟
یا مبحث ب مبحث؟؟؟منظورم اینه ک هر سال رو ب ترتیب تموم کنم یا ترتیب مباحثشو رعایت کنم اگه آره چه جور؟؟؟

----------


## Nastaran74

بنظر من اول یه برنامه هفتگی و روزانه خوب داشته باش بعد از اون کتاب لغت خیلی سبز ادبیات رو بگیر درس به درس و سال به سال توضیح میده کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتشم بگیر اونم درس به درس و سال به ساله.کتاب محوری هم عاااالیه ولی یکم وقتگیره من ارایه ها رو فقط از کتاب محوری میخونم.بعد از اینکه لغت و تاریخ رو با کتابای خیلی سبز خوندم میرم  سراغ یه روخونی ساده از همون درس.حتماااا متن کتاب رو بخون چون برا املا خییلی مهمه و میمونه قرابت معنایی که بیشترین تستا هم ازش میاد و منبع خاصیم نداره بستگی به میزان شعور ادم داره با صدتا کتابم درست نمیشه اگه ادم نتونه قرابت خوب بزنه :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Taha19

> بنظر من اول یه برنامه هفتگی و روزانه خوب داشته باش بعد از اون کتاب لغت خیلی سبز ادبیات رو بگیر درس به درس و سال به سال توضیح میده کتاب تاریخ ادبیاتشم بگیر اونم درس به درس و سال به ساله.کتاب محوری هم عاااالیه ولی یکم وقتگیره من ارایه ها رو فقط از کتاب محوری میخونم.بعد از اینکه لغت و تاریخ رو با کتابای خیلی سبز خوندم میرم  سراغ یه روخونی ساده از همون درس.حتماااا متن کتاب رو بخون چون برا املا خییلی مهمه و میمونه قرابت معنایی که بیشترین تستا هم ازش میاد و منبع خاصیم نداره بستگی به میزان شعور ادم داره با صدتا کتابم درست نمیشه اگه ادم نتونه قرابت خوب بزنه



خواهر ب نظرت یه کم قاطی نمیخونی ؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

کس نیس کمک کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها لطفا کمک کنین ادبیات من گاج محوری دارم حالا موندم از کجا شروع کنم ؟؟؟
> کتاب ب کتاب بخونم ؟؟؟
> یا مبحث ب مبحث؟؟؟منظورم اینه ک هر سال رو ب ترتیب تموم کنم یا ترتیب مباحثشو رعایت کنم اگه آره چه جور؟؟؟


سلام داداش  :Yahoo (45): 
با توجه به بودجه بندی آزمون بخون  
یعنی فرضاً اگر آزمونی بعدی شما ادبیات 2 تا درس 4 ، ادبیات 3 تا درس 4 ، ادبیات پیش تا درس 4 و زبان فارسی تا درس 4 هست ، شما هم به ترتیب (املاء و معنی ـ تاریخ ادبیات ـ آرایه ـ زبان فارسی ـ قرابت ) درس به درس بخون بیا جلو به همین سادگی

----------


## Taha19

دوستان گلم مشگل اینه ک من نمیخوام با برنامه قلمچی یا چیز دیگه بیام جلو ...میخوام خودم بخونم مثلا دو ماه براش وقت بزارم وولی نمیدونم ترتیب آرایه -قرابت-لغت-تاریخ-املا زبان فارسی رو چه جور بخونم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

یعنی میخوام بر فرض مثال مبحث ارایه رو تموم کنم بعد برم سراغ تاریخ و...به نظرتون کار خوبی نیس؟؟؟؟چون بیشتر وقتمو میزارم رو اختصاصیاااااااا

----------


## Nastaran74

برادر شاید از نظر شما قاطی بخونم ولی خودم راحتم و همیشه تو کانون درصد بالا میزنم شما اینجوری بخوای پیش بری اشتباهه این که بخوای بگی دوماه وقت بزارم همش رو بخونم خودمو خلاص کنم خیالم راحت باشه ادبیاتمو تموم کردم شما باید پیوسته بخونی خوب وقتی دوماهه تمومش کردی میخوای بری سراغ چی؟بزاریش کنار؟ اینجوری تا وقت کنکور چیزی یادت نمیونه ازش. باید سعی کنی کم کم بخونیش و پیوسته.توصیه میکنم حتی اگه تو ازمونای کانون یا سایر اموزشگاها  شرکت نمکنی لااقل همگام با برنامشون پیش برو.من هر روز ن چهل و پنج دیقه ادبیات میخونم از ساعت نه و نیم تا ده و ربع. من هرروز همه درسارو میخونم اینجوری هر روز همه درسا برام مرور میشه و بهتر مطالبش تو ذهنم میمونه و دیرتر فراموشم میشه برنامه درسی روزانمو برات یاداشت میکنم البته ااین برنامه مهر و ابانمه و تو ماههای بعدی ساعت مطالعه افزایش پیدا میکنه و بهتره هم بگم که چون با برنامه قلمچی پیش میرم سه روز در هفته درسای پیش رو باین برنامه میخونم و سه روز درسای سال سومم رو و تو نیم سال دوم سه روز پیش دو و سه روز درسای دوم جمعه هفته ای که آزمون ندارمم میزارم برای دروسی که احساس میکنم نیاز به تلاش بیشتر دارم البته بازم باهمین برنامه و بهتره بگم که یه روز درمیون هم درسسا رو میخونم مثلا امروز با همین برنامه درسای پیش و فردا با همین برنامه درسای سوم دوباره پس فردا پیش و روز بعد سوم. اینجوری پیوسته میخونم و احتمال فراموشی کمتره خوبه برنامه رو برات مینویسم امیدوارم کمک کنه بهت...
هفت تا نه و ربع زیست 
نه و نیم تا ده و ربع ادبیات    ده و نیم تا یازده و نیم ریاضی      یازده و چهل و پنج تا دوازده و ربع عربی    سه و نیم تا پنج شیمی    پنج و ربع تا پنج و چهل پنج دیقه زبان    شش تا شش و چهل پنج دینی       هشت تا نه و نیم فیزیک  و اگه حوصله داشتم کمی تست زیست و بعدش میخوابم این برنامه منه که تو ماههای بعد ساعتش بیشتر میشه شااید فک کنی سخته ولی هفته که بگذره عادت میشه برات این برنامه رو واسه این گذاشتم که بدونی اگه  روزی دوساعت مثلا زیست بخونی  اما هر روز بخونی اصددرصد بازده شما بیشتره تا اینکه ی هفته شنبه شش ساعت زیست بخونی و دیگه نخونی تا شنبه بعدی. همچنین راجب بقیه دروس. پس اینکه بخوای ی مدت مشخص کنی برای یه درس و بگی ظرف دوماه میخونمش و کنار میزارمش و میرام سراغ بقیه درسا این کار اشتباهیه  ....... ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم دیگه مجبور شدم کاملا توضیح بدم منظورمو....موفق باشی

----------


## Nastaran74

خواهش دادا پیروز و سربلند باشی

----------


## rahaz

بهترین روش خوندن ادبیات موضوعیه...کتابای موضوعی رو بگیر سعی کن تا اخر سال تمومشون کنی...ترتیب خاصی نداره...مثلا املا ربطی به قرابت نداره بگم نه اول قرابت بعد املا بعد فلان...وقتی موضوعی بخونی پیش نیاز موضوع دیگه ندارن...هرجور که میلت کشید بخون اما تست قرابت مرتب بزن...بهترین کتابام الگو هستن..و هامون سبطی

----------


## Saeed735

ادبیات رو مبحثی بخون...کنار مباحث هم همیشه لغتشم بخون...نیاز میشه...

----------


## Taha19

میشه اول کتابو بخونم تا حساب کار بیاد دستم بعد برم سراغ خوندن موضوعی ادبیات ؟؟؟

----------


## rahaz

> میشه اول کتابو بخونم تا حساب کار بیاد دستم بعد برم سراغ خوندن موضوعی ادبیات ؟؟؟


 وقتی داری موضوعی کار میکنی اصلا نیاز به خوندن کتاب نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## afsarie

> میشه اول کتابو بخونم تا حساب کار بیاد دستم بعد برم سراغ خوندن موضوعی ادبیات ؟؟؟


بله . من الان ادبیات رو دارم طبق برنامه مشاورم میرم جلو به این صورت : 

قرار بر این هست که ابتدا من کتاب رو یک دور بکنم . و از روی کتاب ادبیات جامع نشر الگو که درس به درس تست داده رو پیش ببرم . 
مثلا الان ادبیات 2 تموم شده . ابتدای ادبیات 3 هستم . البته باز هم موضوعی میشه این کار چون شما برای هر درس مجبور هستی تاریخ ادبیات ، املا ، لغت ، قرابت و ... رو جدا جدا بخونی ! 

بعد از اینکه این پروژه تموم شد قراره برم سراغ گاج نقره ای ( موضوعی جامع ) 

ولی خوب به نظر منم اول خود کتاب ها یک دور بشه بد نیست . به قول شما حساب کار دستتون بیاد

----------


## Hadise..

سلام.

بنظر من اینکه بخواید یه مبحث تموم کنید کلا و بعد برید مبحث بعدی، زیاد خوب نیست. اخه بعد مباحث قبلی که خونید فراموش میکنید. 
طبق برنامه راهبردی یک ازمون پیش بیاد خیلی بهتره.چون خیالتون کاملا از بابت برنامه راحته. ولی اگه بخواید خودتون برنامه بریزید، این یکم وسواس ممکنه بیاره براتون.
طبق برنامه یه ازمون پیش برید بعد هر درس رو که اون ازمون گفته، مبحثی بخونید. برای قرابت هر شب 10-15 تست بزنید. موفق باشید

----------


## Fatemeh76

> دوستان گلم مشگل اینه ک من نمیخوام با برنامه قلمچی یا چیز دیگه بیام جلو ...میخوام خودم بخونم مثلا دو ماه براش وقت بزارم وولی نمیدونم ترتیب آرایه -قرابت-لغت-تاریخ-املا زبان فارسی رو چه جور بخونم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لغت
املا
تاریخ ادبیات
آرایه ادبی
زبان فارسی
قرابت معنایی

----------


## Saeed735

*اول مبحثی و بعد درس به درس...؟؟؟

توضیح میدم:*

بین تو کتاب درسی رو  باز میکنی جلوت و درس 1 رو میخونی....خط اول....گاج رو باز میکنی...میبینی  نوشته این جمله دارای فلان آرایست..ازنظر معنایی با فلان بیت  قرابت(تناسب)معنایی دارد...این جمله از نظر دستوری جمله ی 4 جزیی با مسند  هست...فعل آن مشتق مرکب است....فلان کلمه در این جمله از نظر املایی مهم  است....اسم فلان شخص که در این جمله آمده از نظر تاریخ ادبیات بسیار پر  اهمیت هست....

خب با این حال باید چیکار کنی؟باید حفظ کنی اینارو درسته؟چون تقریبا هیچ کدومشون رو بلد نیستی...

پس  چاره چیست؟اول مبحثی یا موضوعی بخون....به این ترتیب....اول آرایه های  ادبی....دوم قرابت معنایی...سوم تاریخ ادبیات...چهارم زبان فارسی...ششم  املا و لغت...البته هر شب تعدادی لغت هم خودت بخون....

کتابهای  پیشنهادی:ارایه:ارایه های مصور تخته سیاه....قرابت:هامون سبطی(نشر  دریافت).....تاریخ ادبیات:الگو...زبان فارسی:لقمه مهروماه همراه با کتاب  درسی...املا و لغت:کلک معلم و کتاب واژه نامه ی تخته سیاه(یه کتاب کوچولو و  سفیده)...

خب الانفرض میکنیم مبحثی خوندی و تموم شد...چیکار  کنیم؟برو درس به درس بخون...چطوری؟از درس 1 شروع کن...خط اول رو  بخون...اینبار لازم به حذف کردن نیست...هر چی رو که بلدی رو روی خط کتاب  پیاده کن...و نکات رو از دل خط بکش بیرون..برای اینکار هم میتونی گاج محوری  بگیری...و با اون چک کنی که ایا تشخصیت درس بوده یا نه...


موفق باشی

----------


## Lara27

> *اول مبحثی و بعد درس به درس...؟؟؟
> 
> توضیح میدم:*
> 
> بین تو کتاب درسی رو  باز میکنی جلوت و درس 1 رو میخونی....خط اول....گاج رو باز میکنی...میبینی  نوشته این جمله دارای فلان آرایست..ازنظر معنایی با فلان بیت  قرابت(تناسب)معنایی دارد...این جمله از نظر دستوری جمله ی 4 جزیی با مسند  هست...فعل آن مشتق مرکب است....فلان کلمه در این جمله از نظر املایی مهم  است....اسم فلان شخص که در این جمله آمده از نظر تاریخ ادبیات بسیار پر  اهمیت هست....
> 
> خب با این حال باید چیکار کنی؟باید حفظ کنی اینارو درسته؟چون تقریبا هیچ کدومشون رو بلد نیستی...
> 
> پس  چاره چیست؟اول مبحثی یا موضوعی بخون....به این ترتیب....اول آرایه های  ادبی....دوم قرابت معنایی...سوم تاریخ ادبیات...چهارم زبان فارسی...ششم  املا و لغت...البته هر شب تعدادی لغت هم خودت بخون....
> ...


ازمون درس به درسه یعنی سر جلسه ازمون به ادبیات ج ندیم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

> ازمون درس به درسه یعنی سر جلسه ازمون به ادبیات ج ندیم؟


نه...مبحثی هارو یاد بگیری زاحت میتونی درس به درسم تست هاشو بزنی...

----------


## the great aziz

ببین اگه میخوای موفق شی
باید بلند مدت فک کنی...
فکر کنکور باش.
مبحثی بخون.
همه مباحثو شروع کن...
اما ببین خورد خورد.
کتاب  های موضوعی الگو رو بگیر.
آرایه رو به طور مثال هفته ای یک آرایه...
زبان فارسی و لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت رو هم براساس برنامه آزمون برو جلو با همون کتابا.
ادبیات اصولا با این چیز که گفتم زیر 80 نمیشی!

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## behzadi

چگونه در کنکور ادبیات را 100 بزنیم؟؟؟!!!
ادبیات اصولا درس بدقلقی است یعنی هرچه قدر خودمان را خفه کنیم و ادبیات بخوانیم باز دست طراح باز است که یک قر و فر جدیدی به سوال بدهد و جوری سوال را بپیچاند که ما نفهمیم از کجا خورده ایم و مغزمان گیرپاژ کند.البته سوالات لغت و معنی و املا و تاریخ ادبیات سیستم روتین تری دارند اما در سایر مباحث و خصوصا در مورد زبان فارسی طراح بدجوری دستش در اذیت کردن داوطلب باز است .بگذریم.به هر حال ادبیات هم سیستم خاصی دارد که با یادگیری آن سیستم اگر هم 100 نزنید 80 را می زنید.حالا این سیستم چیست؟اولا خیلی باب شده که مشاوران و مدرسان می کنند تو کله ی داوطلب که بی خیال کتاب درسی بشود و موضوعی بخواند و جلو برود اما شما بشنو و عمل نکن.حتما شنیدید که می گن کلمه های زبان انگلیسی رو تو جمله یاد بگیرین.این نکته قابل تعمیم به ادبیاتم هست.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان که زمان کافی دارین و حجم کاریتون سنگین نیست بیشتر زمان مطالعتون رو بین درس های ادبیات و زیست شناسی به عنوان مهم ترین دروس عمومی و اختصاصی تقسیم کنین.بین درس های عمومی شما ظرف مدت کمتر از یک ماه می تونین به درصد خوبی در دینی زبان یا عربی برسین اما در مورد ادبیات وضع فرق داره و این درس به زمان نیاز داره بنابراین تابستان زمان مناسبی برای شروع مطالعه ی ادبیاته.توصیه ی من اینه که در ابتدا تمام کتاب های درسیتون رو درس به درس بخونین البته با رویکردی جدید.در ابتدای هر درس تاریخ ادبیات ابتدای اون رو دقیق بخونین و نکاتی که در سال های قبل راجع به اون فرد خوندین رو یادداشت کنین.لازم نیست کل کتاب هارو ورق بزنین تا مطالب رو پیدا کنین.تو فهرست اول کتاب هم نگاه کنین می فهمین دیگه کجای کتاب از اون آدم ردپایی هست.همین جا و بعد نوشتن کامل همه ی مطالب ساده و سخت مربوط به تاریخ ادبیات اون فرد نکات مهم اون فرد رو برای خودتون تو ی دفترچه بنویسین .این نکات منحصر به فرد هستن و چیزهایی رو شامل می شن که شما ممکنه فراموش کنین.مثلا من به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره اسم کتاب ها یا لغب و شهرت خواجه عبدالله انصاری رو فراموش کنم پس در مورد اون مطلبی نمی نویسم اما شهریار برام دو نکته ی مهم داره.یکی این که مشهور ترین شاعر غزل سرای معاصر بوده ویکی این که کلیات اشعار این آقا پنج جلدیه.دیگه واسه خودم نمی نویسم همای رحمت ثمره ی عشق اون به علی (ع) بوده.دقت کنین که دیگه گذشت زمانی که اسم شاعر و کتاباش برای زدن تستا کافی بود.حالا باید بدونین کی عارف بوده کی نبوده.کدوم کتاب نثره .کدومش نظمه.درون مایه ی کتابا چیه و کی اهل کجا بوده.همین طور تخصص های هر کسی رو بدونین.مثلا ویکتور هوگو که سبکش رمانتیک بوده و......خوب تو مرحله ی بعدی خط به خط متن کتاب رو می خونین و معنی لغت ها رو تو کتاب درسیتون می نویسین.البته فقط لغاتی که بلد نیستین.حتما هم می دونین که بلد بودن یک لغت یعنی به خاطر داشتن تمام معانی اون حتی اگه 20 تا معنی داره.الان می تونین از هفت خوان لغت انتشارات خیلی سبز یا کتاب لقمه ی لغت و املای مهر و ماه کمک بگیرین.اما دقت کنین که اگه لغتی هست که شما معنیش رو نمی دونین اما تو این کتابا نیست حتما معنی اون رو پیدا کنین.آرایه های کتاب اهمیت چندانی ندارند.به جز در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب.استعاره .نماد و کنایه.در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب اکثرا همون لغت هایی که تو متن درس ها مشمول این آرایه ها می شن تو کنکور می آن.مثلا لغت های دماغ و بو و شور و پرده و چنگ و...پتانسیل ایهام و ایهام تناسب بودن رو دارن یعنی بالقوه اکی هستن.با خودن متن کتاب این هارو کشف می کنین بعد تو تست کنکور هرجا اسم ایهام یا ایهام تناسب اومد میگردین دنبال همینا .بعد باید ببینین که بالفعل هم هستن یا نه.چون گاهی با آوردن اضافه ها تو بیت شرایط به گونه ایه که معنای دوم قابل قبول نیست.مثلا وقتی میگه غذای شور خب مسلما نمی تونیم شور رو به معنی ساز موسیقی در نظر بگیریم بعدش همین جوری گذری یه نگاه به بیت میندازیم اگه یه لغتی بود که یه ربطی به موسیقی داشت می گیم ایهام تناسبه.اگه نه هم که می گیم اینجا لغت شور هیچی نیست و استعداد های بالقوش به فعلیت نرسیده!استعاره و نمادم که حالشون مشخصه.آقا مثلا دست چپ تو گلدسته ها و فلک جلال آل احمد نماد حذب تودس یا شب تو همه ی شعرای انقلابی نماد ظلم و فضای خفقان آلود اجتماعه.کنایه ها اغلب تو قالب سوالات لغت و معنی خود نمایی می کنن.البته گاهی طراح خلاقانه تر اون ها رو در قالب 4 تا جمله و بیت میاره بعد میگه کنایه ی کدام عبارت درست ذکر نشده.اینا خداییش سوالای آسونی هستن و از دست دادنشون حیفه.بعد از این که تا آخر درس رفتین یه بار دیگه کلمه ها رو مرور کنین و باز به صورت انحصاری برای خودتون لغت بنویسین.از بین لغت ها فقط اون هایی رو بنویسین که فراموش می کنین و از بین معنی های یه کلمه فقط اونایی رو بنویسین که تو ذهنتون نمی مونه.مثلا لغت مرهم لغت ساده ای هست.و به معنی دارویی نرم و شفابخشه که بر زخم می گذارند .و ضماد.از بین این دو معنی معنی اول هیچ وقت از ذهن من نمی ره اما ضماد رو ممکنه فراموش کنم.پس برای خودم تو دفترم می نویسم:مرهم :ضماد.بعد از این اگه زمان کافی دارین یه بار دیگه درس رو از کتابتون که حالا کامل کامله بخونین .اگه نه برین سراغ قرابت معنایی های اون درس.کتابی که برای قرابت استفاده می کنین اصلا مهم نیست هرچند اکثر بچه ها کتاب انرژی اتمی رو دوست دارن .به هیچ وجه هیچ کدوم از قرابت ها رو حفظ نکین فقط دو یا سه بار قرابت هاشون رو بخونین و جمله هایی که زیاد ازشون قرابت اومده رو مارک کنین چون نشون میده مفهوم مهمی دارن.گاج موضوعی می تونه بهتون کمک کنه که مفاهیم رو درک کنین البته به مرور و بعد از خودن چند درس خودتون استاد میشین و مفهوما رو کشف می کنین.بین مفهومای ظریف تمییز قایل بشین مثلا بین گزیده گویی و خموشی.دقت کنین بعضی بیت ها چندتا مفهوم دارن که ممکنه هربار یکی از اونها مهم باشه.تست های قرابت معنایی درس به درس گاج موضوعی خیلی کم و محدودن پس زمان زیادی نمی بره که بلافاصله اونها رو بزنین و بررسیشون کنین.حتی اگه مفهوم به نظرتون مهم اومد اون رو بنویسین.قرات معنایی اوایل براتون سخت و بدقلقه اما به تدریج می تونین توش خبره بشین.وقتی قرابت ها رو خوندین برین سراغ تست های کتاب های خیلی سبز درس به درس و تست ها رو بزنین .شما هرگز بعدا فرصت درس به درس تست زدن و خوندن ادبیات رو ندارین بنابراین اگر نکته ی جالی به چشمتون خورد حتما یادداشتش کنین.حتما می دونین که ادبیات 73 تا درس بیشتر نداره.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان هرروز یک درس اون رو بخونین.با این کار به بودجه بندی قلمچی به راحتی می رسین و به علاوه در پایان تابستان مجموعه ای کامل و منحصر به خودتون در مورد لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و مفهوم دارین .از وقتی کار درس به درستون تمام شد تا خود روز کنکور هرچی کتاب ادبیات دارین بریزین دور و بچسبین به گاج موضوعی و هر چندبارر زمان بهتون اجازه داد اون رو حل کنین حتی اگه گزینه هاش رو حفظ شدین.به این ترتیب درصد ادبیات خوبی خواهید داشت.ما ما به خوب راضی نیستیم و باید عالی بزنیم.بنابراین به ادامه ی مطلب هم اهتمام بورزید لطفا.اول این رو بگم که سعی کنین بعد از خوندن درس به درس ادبیات ها کم کم خودتون رو با سیستم ادبیات کنکور وقف بدین بدین صورت که سعی کنین به 25 سوال ادبیات کنکور در مدت 15 دقیقه پاسخ بدین.البته زمان پیشنهادی ادبیات 18 دقیقه اس اما چون معمولا اکثر بچه ها اون رو درس اول قرار میدن زمان تلف شده رو هم باید لحاظ کنین.سوالای قرابت معنایی وقت گیرن پس باید با تکرار و تمرین در خونه به حدی برسین که با یک نگاه سریع به تست به جواب برسین و نخواین دوبار تست هارو بخونین.در خصوص سوالای املا توصیه من اینه که از همین ابتدای سال توجه خاصی به کتاب هفت خوان املا نشون بدین و سعی کنین بار ها اون رو بخونین تا خیالتون از املای کنکور راحت بشه..بریم سراغ زبان فارسی.وقت گیرترین و سخت ترین سوالات ادبیات از نظر عموم صاحب نظران سوالات زبان فارسی خصوصا در مبحث تکواژ و واژه هستن.در درس زبان فارسی هم مثل آرایه از یک سری قواعد و کلک هایی باید استفاده کنین که مثل راه میان بر می مونن و جواب رو زودتر آشکار می کنن.به هر حال خوندن درس به در زبان فارسی با کمک کتاب تست خیلی سبز و درس نامه های گاج سبز هم برای اونایی که میخوان 100 ادبیات خودشون رو تضمین کنن خالی از لطف نیست اما واجب هم نیست.کار دیگه ای که خیلی از رتبه های برتر کنکور یا کسانی که ادبیات رو 100 زدن انجام دادن خوندن کتاب نشر دریافت از آقای هامون سبطی بوده اما حجم زیاد و قیافه ی وحشتناکش باعث می شه بهتون توصیه کنم اگه واقعا عاشق ادبیات و زبان فارسی نیستین سراغ این کتاب نرین.همین موارد فوق تقریبا درصد 80 رو برای یه دانش آموز متوسط و حتی ضعیف تضمین می کنه.البته شاید روش ها وقت گیر به نظر بیان اما در تابستان روزی حتی سه ساعت ادبیات خوندن باور کنین زیاد نیست چون این درس مهم ترین درس عمومیه.از مهر ماه هم که قراره فقط تست های گاج موضوعی رو بارها بزنین

----------


## behzadi

چگونه در کنکور ادبیات را 100 بزنیم؟؟؟!!!
ادبیات اصولا درس بدقلقی است یعنی هرچه قدر خودمان را خفه کنیم و ادبیات بخوانیم باز دست طراح باز است که یک قر و فر جدیدی به سوال بدهد و جوری سوال را بپیچاند که ما نفهمیم از کجا خورده ایم و مغزمان گیرپاژ کند.البته سوالات لغت و معنی و املا و تاریخ ادبیات سیستم روتین تری دارند اما در سایر مباحث و خصوصا در مورد زبان فارسی طراح بدجوری دستش در اذیت کردن داوطلب باز است .بگذریم.به هر حال ادبیات هم سیستم خاصی دارد که با یادگیری آن سیستم اگر هم 100 نزنید 80 را می زنید.حالا این سیستم چیست؟اولا خیلی باب شده که مشاوران و مدرسان می کنند تو کله ی داوطلب که بی خیال کتاب درسی بشود و موضوعی بخواند و جلو برود اما شما بشنو و عمل نکن.حتما شنیدید که می گن کلمه های زبان انگلیسی رو تو جمله یاد بگیرین.این نکته قابل تعمیم به ادبیاتم هست.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان که زمان کافی دارین و حجم کاریتون سنگین نیست بیشتر زمان مطالعتون رو بین درس های ادبیات و زیست شناسی به عنوان مهم ترین دروس عمومی و اختصاصی تقسیم کنین.بین درس های عمومی شما ظرف مدت کمتر از یک ماه می تونین به درصد خوبی در دینی زبان یا عربی برسین اما در مورد ادبیات وضع فرق داره و این درس به زمان نیاز داره بنابراین تابستان زمان مناسبی برای شروع مطالعه ی ادبیاته.توصیه ی من اینه که در ابتدا تمام کتاب های درسیتون رو درس به درس بخونین البته با رویکردی جدید.در ابتدای هر درس تاریخ ادبیات ابتدای اون رو دقیق بخونین و نکاتی که در سال های قبل راجع به اون فرد خوندین رو یادداشت کنین.لازم نیست کل کتاب هارو ورق بزنین تا مطالب رو پیدا کنین.تو فهرست اول کتاب هم نگاه کنین می فهمین دیگه کجای کتاب از اون آدم ردپایی هست.همین جا و بعد نوشتن کامل همه ی مطالب ساده و سخت مربوط به تاریخ ادبیات اون فرد نکات مهم اون فرد رو برای خودتون تو ی دفترچه بنویسین .این نکات منحصر به فرد هستن و چیزهایی رو شامل می شن که شما ممکنه فراموش کنین.مثلا من به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره اسم کتاب ها یا لغب و شهرت خواجه عبدالله انصاری رو فراموش کنم پس در مورد اون مطلبی نمی نویسم اما شهریار برام دو نکته ی مهم داره.یکی این که مشهور ترین شاعر غزل سرای معاصر بوده ویکی این که کلیات اشعار این آقا پنج جلدیه.دیگه واسه خودم نمی نویسم همای رحمت ثمره ی عشق اون به علی (ع) بوده.دقت کنین که دیگه گذشت زمانی که اسم شاعر و کتاباش برای زدن تستا کافی بود.حالا باید بدونین کی عارف بوده کی نبوده.کدوم کتاب نثره .کدومش نظمه.درون مایه ی کتابا چیه و کی اهل کجا بوده.همین طور تخصص های هر کسی رو بدونین.مثلا ویکتور هوگو که سبکش رمانتیک بوده و......خوب تو مرحله ی بعدی خط به خط متن کتاب رو می خونین و معنی لغت ها رو تو کتاب درسیتون می نویسین.البته فقط لغاتی که بلد نیستین.حتما هم می دونین که بلد بودن یک لغت یعنی به خاطر داشتن تمام معانی اون حتی اگه 20 تا معنی داره.الان می تونین از هفت خوان لغت انتشارات خیلی سبز یا کتاب لقمه ی لغت و املای مهر و ماه کمک بگیرین.اما دقت کنین که اگه لغتی هست که شما معنیش رو نمی دونین اما تو این کتابا نیست حتما معنی اون رو پیدا کنین.آرایه های کتاب اهمیت چندانی ندارند.به جز در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب.استعاره .نماد و کنایه.در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب اکثرا همون لغت هایی که تو متن درس ها مشمول این آرایه ها می شن تو کنکور می آن.مثلا لغت های دماغ و بو و شور و پرده و چنگ و...پتانسیل ایهام و ایهام تناسب بودن رو دارن یعنی بالقوه اکی هستن.با خودن متن کتاب این هارو کشف می کنین بعد تو تست کنکور هرجا اسم ایهام یا ایهام تناسب اومد میگردین دنبال همینا .بعد باید ببینین که بالفعل هم هستن یا نه.چون گاهی با آوردن اضافه ها تو بیت شرایط به گونه ایه که معنای دوم قابل قبول نیست.مثلا وقتی میگه غذای شور خب مسلما نمی تونیم شور رو به معنی ساز موسیقی در نظر بگیریم بعدش همین جوری گذری یه نگاه به بیت میندازیم اگه یه لغتی بود که یه ربطی به موسیقی داشت می گیم ایهام تناسبه.اگه نه هم که می گیم اینجا لغت شور هیچی نیست و استعداد های بالقوش به فعلیت نرسیده!استعاره و نمادم که حالشون مشخصه.آقا مثلا دست چپ تو گلدسته ها و فلک جلال آل احمد نماد حذب تودس یا شب تو همه ی شعرای انقلابی نماد ظلم و فضای خفقان آلود اجتماعه.کنایه ها اغلب تو قالب سوالات لغت و معنی خود نمایی می کنن.البته گاهی طراح خلاقانه تر اون ها رو در قالب 4 تا جمله و بیت میاره بعد میگه کنایه ی کدام عبارت درست ذکر نشده.اینا خداییش سوالای آسونی هستن و از دست دادنشون حیفه.بعد از این که تا آخر درس رفتین یه بار دیگه کلمه ها رو مرور کنین و باز به صورت انحصاری برای خودتون لغت بنویسین.از بین لغت ها فقط اون هایی رو بنویسین که فراموش می کنین و از بین معنی های یه کلمه فقط اونایی رو بنویسین که تو ذهنتون نمی مونه.مثلا لغت مرهم لغت ساده ای هست.و به معنی دارویی نرم و شفابخشه که بر زخم می گذارند .و ضماد.از بین این دو معنی معنی اول هیچ وقت از ذهن من نمی ره اما ضماد رو ممکنه فراموش کنم.پس برای خودم تو دفترم می نویسم:مرهم :ضماد.بعد از این اگه زمان کافی دارین یه بار دیگه درس رو از کتابتون که حالا کامل کامله بخونین .اگه نه برین سراغ قرابت معنایی های اون درس.کتابی که برای قرابت استفاده می کنین اصلا مهم نیست هرچند اکثر بچه ها کتاب انرژی اتمی رو دوست دارن .به هیچ وجه هیچ کدوم از قرابت ها رو حفظ نکین فقط دو یا سه بار قرابت هاشون رو بخونین و جمله هایی که زیاد ازشون قرابت اومده رو مارک کنین چون نشون میده مفهوم مهمی دارن.گاج موضوعی می تونه بهتون کمک کنه که مفاهیم رو درک کنین البته به مرور و بعد از خودن چند درس خودتون استاد میشین و مفهوما رو کشف می کنین.بین مفهومای ظریف تمییز قایل بشین مثلا بین گزیده گویی و خموشی.دقت کنین بعضی بیت ها چندتا مفهوم دارن که ممکنه هربار یکی از اونها مهم باشه.تست های قرابت معنایی درس به درس گاج موضوعی خیلی کم و محدودن پس زمان زیادی نمی بره که بلافاصله اونها رو بزنین و بررسیشون کنین.حتی اگه مفهوم به نظرتون مهم اومد اون رو بنویسین.قرات معنایی اوایل براتون سخت و بدقلقه اما به تدریج می تونین توش خبره بشین.وقتی قرابت ها رو خوندین برین سراغ تست های کتاب های خیلی سبز درس به درس و تست ها رو بزنین .شما هرگز بعدا فرصت درس به درس تست زدن و خوندن ادبیات رو ندارین بنابراین اگر نکته ی جالی به چشمتون خورد حتما یادداشتش کنین.حتما می دونین که ادبیات 73 تا درس بیشتر نداره.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان هرروز یک درس اون رو بخونین.با این کار به بودجه بندی قلمچی به راحتی می رسین و به علاوه در پایان تابستان مجموعه ای کامل و منحصر به خودتون در مورد لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و مفهوم دارین .از وقتی کار درس به درستون تمام شد تا خود روز کنکور هرچی کتاب ادبیات دارین بریزین دور و بچسبین به گاج موضوعی و هر چندبارر زمان بهتون اجازه داد اون رو حل کنین حتی اگه گزینه هاش رو حفظ شدین.به این ترتیب درصد ادبیات خوبی خواهید داشت.ما ما به خوب راضی نیستیم و باید عالی بزنیم.بنابراین به ادامه ی مطلب هم اهتمام بورزید لطفا.اول این رو بگم که سعی کنین بعد از خوندن درس به درس ادبیات ها کم کم خودتون رو با سیستم ادبیات کنکور وقف بدین بدین صورت که سعی کنین به 25 سوال ادبیات کنکور در مدت 15 دقیقه پاسخ بدین.البته زمان پیشنهادی ادبیات 18 دقیقه اس اما چون معمولا اکثر بچه ها اون رو درس اول قرار میدن زمان تلف شده رو هم باید لحاظ کنین.سوالای قرابت معنایی وقت گیرن پس باید با تکرار و تمرین در خونه به حدی برسین که با یک نگاه سریع به تست به جواب برسین و نخواین دوبار تست هارو بخونین.در خصوص سوالای املا توصیه من اینه که از همین ابتدای سال توجه خاصی به کتاب هفت خوان املا نشون بدین و سعی کنین بار ها اون رو بخونین تا خیالتون از املای کنکور راحت بشه..بریم سراغ زبان فارسی.وقت گیرترین و سخت ترین سوالات ادبیات از نظر عموم صاحب نظران سوالات زبان فارسی خصوصا در مبحث تکواژ و واژه هستن.در درس زبان فارسی هم مثل آرایه از یک سری قواعد و کلک هایی باید استفاده کنین که مثل راه میان بر می مونن و جواب رو زودتر آشکار می کنن.به هر حال خوندن درس به در زبان فارسی با کمک کتاب تست خیلی سبز و درس نامه های گاج سبز هم برای اونایی که میخوان 100 ادبیات خودشون رو تضمین کنن خالی از لطف نیست اما واجب هم نیست.کار دیگه ای که خیلی از رتبه های برتر کنکور یا کسانی که ادبیات رو 100 زدن انجام دادن خوندن کتاب نشر دریافت از آقای هامون سبطی بوده اما حجم زیاد و قیافه ی وحشتناکش باعث می شه بهتون توصیه کنم اگه واقعا عاشق ادبیات و زبان فارسی نیستین سراغ این کتاب نرین.همین موارد فوق تقریبا درصد 80 رو برای یه دانش آموز متوسط و حتی ضعیف تضمین می کنه.البته شاید روش ها وقت گیر به نظر بیان اما در تابستان روزی حتی سه ساعت ادبیات خوندن باور کنین زیاد نیست چون این درس مهم ترین درس عمومیه.از مهر ماه هم که قراره فقط تست های گاج موضوعی رو بارها بزنین

----------


## ikonkuri

همش پشت سر همه
خیلی هم هست
اگ ممکنه ویرایش کنید چشامون درد میکنه

----------

